# got my website up



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Hoping that 2010 will be a good one for my family and I as we need it!!!

check it..

Sounds by Design || Welcome

thanks all


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome looking and sounding speakers guys! True works of art that sound incredible. Go check out Randy's stuff.


----------

